# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Yellow lace snakeskin guppy

## Tarzan78

Sharing some snakes that I bought from my Brazilian breeder friend, Michel Bruno F. Peters.
Just in time for the year of the Snake!... ;D
Enjoy!...  :Very Happy: 





Happy Gupping!...  :Smile:

----------

